# High Noon Hybrids



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught a few today @ lunch in the beating sun. It's about to pick up heavy in the tributaries, the shad hatch is going off everywhere right now. The skipjack are in, downtown right now they are feeding on the shad fry up against the banks. Saw a bunch of bait getting smashed today in the tributaries also.

Fish today were caught in the rip 1' below the surface in the tailouts.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet pic!
Kyle
HPT
CP

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

whoa momma!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice fish and report, sounds like a perfect time for my dream to come to fruition.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish!. The shad and the skipjack are definitely in the tributaries on the east side of cincy. It sounded like it was raining there were so many. Every now and then one of those stripers would smash one of them. I was about 10 ft above the water looking straight down and these stripers were smashing bait fish right on the bank. I got one striper before dark and then went back the next day and caught largemouth? I guess ya never know.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

More line sides on the fly today @ noon.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

10" shad everywhere. Hybrids are in full swing right now.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> More line sides on the fly today @ noon.


I fished there for hours and didn't catch a thing!


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow nice fish!! on the fly? what kind of fly were you using? or was it a streamer/popper? Also don't recognize that body of water looks like there should be some dinosaurs around!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Clouser minnow variation. (all flash, 8" long) 


I believe that stream is from the Lion King. LOL.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

that fishing spot is epic


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I second the epic fishing spot comment. 

Can you provide exact GPS coordinates, parking locations, and specific wading instructions please, to me and everyone else on the internet?

Nice fish!


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Fishing Flyer said:


> I second the epic fishing spot comment.
> 
> Can you provide exact GPS coordinates, parking locations, and specific wading instructions please, to me and everyone else on the internet?
> 
> Nice fish!


wow kind of a dickish comment, not everyone one here knows everything, I think this is a forum for fishermen to talk and help each other out not just brag...thats just my opinion.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Huh, where have I seen that waterfall before...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nitsud said:


> Huh, where have I seen that waterfall before...


HAHAHAHAHA.. I'm rollin, I would fall asleep watchin that guy during nap time when I was like 5. Wish I knew how to work photoshop lol


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I just spit up my coffee laughing at this thread at work. lol funny stuff.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Plenty of room here on OGF for both bragging & help.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Fishing Flyer said:


> I second the epic fishing spot comment.
> 
> Can you provide exact GPS coordinates, parking locations, and specific wading instructions please, to me and everyone else on the internet?
> 
> Nice fish!


I agree, we're gonna need GPS and also, if you could take a quick screenshot of google maps and circle the area in red where you were fishing that would be great. also you're home adress and social please 

great fish mang!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I agree, we're gonna need GPS and also, if you could take a quick screenshot of google maps and circle the area in red where you were fishing that would be great.


I think I know the spot...does this help any?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I think I know the spot...does this help any?


 yep been to that spot lots o time.. way to get to it is drive down a path 
oh say three miles there's a fork in the road take the left walk bout 1/2 mile 
huge lake can't miss it old man sitting there sellin worms for a buck
anyone believes this needs to stay out of the sun


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

HAHAHA! Bob Ross....classic


----------

